# Post grey/silver guitars!



## DredFul (Mar 1, 2015)

Feed the gas!









































So many Jacksons


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Mar 1, 2015)

My favoritest silver guitar in the world (so far  ), my Fender Blacktop Baritone Telecaster:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 1, 2015)

The one trve god of silver guitar finishes - Fender's custom colour Inca Silver, especially when yellowed a little:


----------



## asher (Mar 1, 2015)

No.

Demigod, maybe.

THIS is the one true god of silver:


----------



## ferret (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## shadowlife (Mar 1, 2015)

One of my old ones- best Strat i ever owned.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 2, 2015)

asher said:


> No.
> 
> Demigod, maybe.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm... maybe.

Strictly speaking it's not entirely silver though, is it?


----------



## AhsanU (Mar 2, 2015)

My old Gibson Les Paul Custom in Silverburst, I kind of miss it! But I couldn't live with the neck joint, I'll grab one with the axcess neck joint eventually


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Michael T (Mar 2, 2015)

This might fall into the category. I miss this guitar and have no clue who I traded it to on here. Oh well


----------



## asher (Mar 2, 2015)

BucketheadRules said:


> Hmmmm... maybe.
> 
> Strictly speaking it's not entirely silver though, is it?



Just as silver as your Fenders


----------



## Possessed (Mar 2, 2015)

I really regret selling this one


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 2, 2015)

asher said:


> Just as silver as your Fenders



MY Fenders? I wish... I'd give several internal organs for that Jazzmaster and Tele.

Oh and I forgot, I actually own a silver guitar - my first ever guitar, a Dean Baby ML that I got for £100 as a Dimebag-obsessed 12 year-old. Seen here with my first amp (I still have that as well!) I don't know why I changed the pickup rings to cream ones, they look awful.





It won't be silver for much longer though... or at least, not entirely silver. I'm in the process of sanding off the clearcoat and then I'll tape it up and spray it black, then green, and have a budget EVH-themed guitar! I've even got a spare Super Distortion kicking about that I could put in it. It's actually a genuinely nice-feeling, nice-playing guitar which I think would get more use if I felt like less of a dweeb playing it


----------



## Schaug (Mar 2, 2015)

My ex gal.


----------



## Overtone (Mar 2, 2015)

Why not both?


----------



## DredFul (Mar 3, 2015)

So many amazing guitars  




BucketheadRules said:


> It won't be silver for much longer though... or at least, not entirely silver. I'm in the process of sanding off the clearcoat and then I'll tape it up and spray it black, then green, and have a budget EVH-themed guitar! I've even got a spare Super Distortion kicking about that I could put in it. It's actually a genuinely nice-feeling, nice-playing guitar which I think would get more use if I felt like less of a dweeb playing it



That sounds awesome! Looking forward to see the process


----------



## bloc (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's my RG570


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 7, 2015)

My Silverburst Schecter


----------



## thraxil (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 7, 2015)

Just got this 7421xl in a trade earlier this week  gonna get some better pictures and do a full setup soon, so I may post an update and/or NGD thread for it then. 







Love it so far!


----------



## Ulvhedin (Mar 7, 2015)

If this thing doesn't count, nothing counts


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 7, 2015)

^ love the Chrome Boy!

I've really considered refinishing my 7321 in a silverburst, because I just love how silverburst looks. It gets a lot of hate for some reason, and I don't know why.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 8, 2015)

Just got one of these Need to do a NGD.


----------



## DredFul (Mar 8, 2015)

Some platinum Schecter love!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 11, 2015)

Vhyle said:


> I've really considered refinishing my 7321 in a silverburst, because I just love how silverburst looks. It gets a lot of hate for some reason, and I don't know why.



I think it would look sweet  besides, it's _your_ guitar! Give it whatever *somehow* unpopular finish _you_ want


----------



## JuliusJahn (Mar 11, 2015)

Hows this?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 11, 2015)

Schecter Stealth C-1FR:


----------



## Nlelith (Mar 12, 2015)

Ibanez RG2570E. It initially caught my attention with it's inlays. Does anyone know what they're made from? Ibanez calls them "Smoke Mirror" inlays, but I'm interested in real name of this material. It looks really subtle on rosewood, thus, awesome.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Mar 12, 2015)

Jari from Wintersun has a silver RGD.


----------



## olejason (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Radau (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Sebastian (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## MaxSwagger (Mar 14, 2015)

Nlelith said:


> Ibanez RG2570E. It initially caught my attention with it's inlays. Does anyone know what they're made from? Ibanez calls them "Smoke Mirror" inlays, but I'm interested in real name of this material. It looks really subtle on rosewood, thus, awesome.



I'm not 100% sure but I think I read once that they lay a thin layer of "mother of pearl" over the inlay and it gives it that effect. I have the RG2570EX, and between the inlays and the speckled finish it's a decently unique guitar. Here's mine:


----------



## bloc (Mar 14, 2015)

FFFFUUUUUUU that silver Ibanez is gorgeous. I loooove how the headstock is colour matched, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Nlelith (Mar 15, 2015)

MaxSwagger said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think I read once that they lay a thin layer of "mother of pearl" over the inlay and it gives it that effect. I have the RG2570EX, and between the inlays and the speckled finish it's a decently unique guitar.


Thanks! Yours is beautiful!


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Mar 19, 2015)

This is my dream guitar. 

2003 PRS Tremonti in Platinum


----------



## Musza (Sep 15, 2016)

my Blade Grey K-7 is nicely fading green


----------



## oushuehue (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Musza (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 18, 2016)

Michael T said:


> This might fall into the category. I miss this guitar and have no clue who I traded it to on here. Oh well




^ I have the regular camo WA600 and it is a great guitar for the money. 

Also have this silver beauty, which matches my phone and lamp. 




[/URL]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## dirtool (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## mikernaut (Sep 18, 2016)

Various silver guitars I own/have owned.


----------



## Lada The Great (Sep 20, 2016)

This is propably the best looking RGD ever made.


----------



## narad (Sep 20, 2016)

Musza said:


>



Niiiiiice.


----------



## bloc (Sep 22, 2016)

^Holy fuzz that's a nice picture


----------



## tjrlogan (Sep 22, 2016)

Picked this up on my trip to NY this week....


----------



## Josh Delikan (Sep 24, 2016)

My explorer, Ice. Loaded with Lundgren M6 pickups!


----------



## JasonT (Sep 25, 2016)

Radau said:


>



I remember when I first saw this one. *jaw drop*

Love the look of that guitar. Silverburst sparkle is one of my favs.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Sep 25, 2016)

Not mine, just to feed the GAS...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 25, 2016)

JasonT said:


> I remember when I first saw this one. *jaw drop*
> 
> Love the look of that guitar. Silverburst sparkle is one of my favs.



His picture is far better, but I have that guitar now. One of my favorites!


----------



## narad (Sep 25, 2016)

Love the opaque silver / silver sparkles and would be next on the list, but only grey guitar I have now is stained:


----------



## dvnt88 (Oct 4, 2016)

My Girl ...


----------



## Edika (Oct 4, 2016)

Gunmetal grey?


----------

